# Repurposed featherboard for bandsaw



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

I was at the Woodworking show and came across the *Safety Guard Featherboard* stock#3325 from Peachtree Woodworking made for the router. I was looking for a good featherboard for resawing on my Grizzly G055 and the thought occurred to me this one reoriented would actually do the job quite well. It didn't have any expansion bars for the miter slot as it was made to mount on the router fence but I was able to find those on the next table, the Miter Slot Fixture Locking Kit stock #630. With this setup I could set my stock against the fence and the featherboard would hold the material in place with pressure on it the full height of the fence. I tried a half dozen pieces destined for knife scales, it worked quite well using my push stick.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Gary Beasley said:


> I was at the Woodworking show and came across the Safety Guard Featherboard stock#3325 from Peachtree Woodworking made for the router. I was looking for a good featherboard for resawing on my Grizzly G055 and the thought occurred to me this one reoriented would actually do the job quite well. It didn't have any expansion bars for the miter slot as it was made to mount on the router fence but I was able to find those on the next table, the Miter Slot Fixture Locking Kit stock #630. With this setup I could set my stock against the fence and the featherboard would hold the material in place with pressure on it the full height of the fence. I tried a half dozen pieces destined for knife scales, it worked quite well using my push stick.


I like it.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------

